# PE Power materials



## Saraali

Hi Guys

Wanted a recommendation to which one is better for PE Power exam??

School of PE courses 
PPI courses


----------



## main197

You can't go wrong with one of these:

1. Electrical PE Review
2. Engineering Pro Guides


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

main197 said:


> You can't go wrong with one of these:
> 
> 1. Electrical PE Review


Thanks for the mention!


----------

